# che cosa ripugnante



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2019)

gabriel matnzeff, la storia dello scrittore francese pedofilo (lo rivendica) mai indagato e anzi...
					

Stefano Montefiori per il “Corriere della Sera”           gabriel matzneff 8     Uno scrittore francese oggi 83enne per tutta la vita ha avuto rapporti sessuali con decine di bambini, bambine e adolescenti tra gli 8 e i 16 anni, a Parigi e da turista sessuale in Thailandia,




					www.dagospia.com


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Beh...noi avevano p.p Pasolini... 
Leggete cosa dice di lui Paolo Barnard...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

La separazione tra opera dell’artista e vita dell’artista è un principio proclamato spesso.
I recenti scandali riguardanti attori e registi hanno portato a confronti con artisti del passato con vite a dir poco avventurose.
 E in effetti ammiriamo i quadri di Caravaggio indifferenti al fatto che sia dovuto fuggire per una accusa di omicidio.
Lolita face scandalo alla sua uscita e Nabokov ha dovuto difendersi dicendo che si trattava di letteratura, di fantasia. 
Il punto per me è che i reati dovrebbero essere perseguiti, le opere no. 
Poi la morte impedisce di perseguire i reati e la biografia è solo un elemento in più per comprendere un autore.
A volte si pensa a un artista come a un santo che dovrebbe essere un modello da seguire, come se vivendo le stesse esperienze si potesse diventare artisti.
Altra cosa è la descrizione di un reato che può avere un valore letterario proprio perché consente di entrare in una mente criminale che è ai più estranea.
Mi domando perché questo scrittore non sia stato perseguito per i reati.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...noi avevano p.p Pasolini...
> Leggete cosa dice di lui Paolo Barnard...


Non sono riuscita a trovare gli scritti di Barnard, ma Pasolini era notoriamente tormentato dalle proprie pulsioni.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

Leggo ora che è appena morta Sue Lyon, Lolita nel film di Kubrick.
Il film è molto più pruriginoso del libro e nella rappresentazione di Lolita rende visibile e quindi reale l’attribuzione di una intenzione seduttiva alla bambina (ragazzina nel film) che è invece nella fantasia del protagonista Humbert.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a trovare gli scritti di Barnard, ma Pasolini era notoriamente tormentato dalle proprie pulsioni.


Sul sito di Barnard  c'è solo il titolo ; quello che scrisse anni addietro non c'è più! Strano.

Comunque il tenore dell'articolo era questo:
UNA VOCE IMPORTANTE SUL PORCO PASOLINI. Mail da un ex ragazzo che ricorda. Era il 1982 e prestavo servizio militare a Roma ...





__





						Paolo Barnard - [Alcune considerazioni su...]
					





					paolobarnard.info
				




Diciamo che scrive molto magari si è accorto di aver scritto qualcosa di sbagliato e allora ha cancellato. Per quanto riguarda Pier Paolo Pasolini cronaca dei fatti e storia quindi....
Poi è stata una mente eccelsa un poeta altrettanto elevato un grande regista scrittore con le proprie debolezze.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggo ora che è appena morta Sue Lyon, Lolita nel film di Kubrick.
> Il film è molto più pruriginoso del libro e nella rappresentazione di Lolita rende visibile e quindi reale l’attribuzione di una intenzione seduttiva alla bambina (ragazzina nel film) che è invece nella fantasia del protagonista Humbert.


Abbè... In ogni caso il tema trattato partiva sicuramente dalla prurigine del regista anche se non è riuscito a caratterizzarlo così tanto come scaturente dalla protagonista.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a trovare gli scritti di Barnard, ma Pasolini era notoriamente tormentato dalle proprie pulsioni.


Il risultato è che lui andasse a cercare nelle baraccopoli della periferia romana gli adolescenti che accettavano di appartarsi con lui dietro compenso economico. Almeno questo è quello che si dice, ma data la sua fine è molto probabile che fosse così.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Abbè... In ogni caso il tema trattato partiva sicuramente dalla prurigine del regista anche se non è riuscito a caratterizzarlo così tanto come scaturente dalla protagonista.


Infatti il film rappresenta male il libro. Al punto che, avendolo visto ho rifiutato per decenni il libro che ho appena letto e ho trovato stupendo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Il risultato è che lui andasse a cercare nelle baraccopoli della periferia romana gli adolescenti che accettavano di appartarsi con lui dietro compenso economico. Almeno questo è quello che si dice, ma data la sua fine è molto probabile che fosse così.


Sì, è noto.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il film rappresenta male il libro. Al punto che, avendolo visto ho rifiutato per decenni il libro che ho appena letto e ho trovato stupendo.


Spesso capita così nella traduzione da un testo


----------



## isabel (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggo ora che è appena morta Sue Lyon, Lolita nel film di Kubrick.
> Il film è molto più pruriginoso del libro e nella rappresentazione di Lolita rende visibile e quindi reale l’attribuzione di una intenzione seduttiva alla bambina (ragazzina nel film) che è invece nella fantasia del protagonista Humbert.


Nabokov aveva una chiara idea riguardo la "separazione" tra artista e uomo e cosa sia letteratura.
Non ho mai visto il film di Kubrick ma comprendo la difficoltà a rendere l'atmosfera che si respira nel romanzo.
Difficile comunque trovare "Lolita" pruriginoso...Lolita non è mai seduttiva, il racconto di HH è grottesco.
Non riesco ad immaginare una resa diversa del romanzo che non ne sia una "storpiatura".
E' un romanzo bellissimo, come altri di Nabokov.
HH è una caricatura più romantica che erotica e continua ad amare Lolita, anche quando non più ninfetta.

_"E lei era lì, con la sua bellezza distrutta, le mani strette e le vene in rilievo, da adulta, e le braccia bianche con la pelle d'oca, e le orecchie appena concave, e le ascelle non rasate, era lì (la mia Lolita), irrimediabilmente logora a diciassette anni, con quel bambino che già sognava, dentro di lei, di diventare un pezzo grosso e di andare in pensione intorno al 2020, e la guardai, la guardai, e seppi con chiarezza, come so di dover morire, che l'amavo più di qualunque cosa avessi mai visto o immaginato sulla terra, più di qualunque cosa avessi sperato in un altro mondo."_


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Nabokov aveva una chiara idea riguardo la "separazione" tra artista e uomo e cosa sia letteratura.
> Non ho mai visto il film di Kubrick ma comprendo la difficoltà a rendere l'atmosfera che si respira nel romanzo.
> Difficile comunque trovare "Lolita" pruriginoso...Lolita non è mai seduttiva, il racconto di HH è grottesco.
> Non riesco ad immaginare una resa diversa del romanzo che non ne sia una "storpiatura".
> ...


Basta il trailer e vedere il biondo falso di Sue Lyon


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

Sue Lyon fu una scelta sbagliata.
Non aveva nulla che la potesse collegare a Lolita: era una bella ragazza sessualmente matura.
Ma realizzare un film con una protagonista uguale alla descrizione del libro non sarebbe stata una scelta commerciale priva di rischi.
Anni dopo lo stesso tema fu toccato da Louis Malle con Pretty Baby, molto più vicina come età alla Lolita del libro, e da alcuni francesi come il film Ormai sono una donna.
Cultore delle ninfette fu il fotografo e regista David Hamilton, che ebbe grande successo negli anni 70, anni in cui le adolescenti, tra cui una giovanissima Romina Power imperversavano, spesso nude e in contesti erotici. 
Ancora più brutto il secondo Lolita. 
Il libro è romantico ma la perversione è palpabile comunque.
Nell'immaginario erotico poche comunque sono le lolite: non è l'età a renderle tali.
Non a caso il successo di Alizee fu basato su questa sua attribuzione, studiata a tavolino dai produttori.
Oggi la sensibilità è cambiata, inseguendo la visione USA. Soprattutto in Francia.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

Peggio l’ultima versione che ne ha fatto un film erotico.


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Peggio l’ultima versione che ne ha fatto un film erotico.


Questa era orrenda.
La protagonista è alta e sembra abbia 20 anni.
Niente a che vedere con il libro, che è comunque erotico (non pornografico).
Fu pubblicato come tale dallo stesso editore di Histoire d'O.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sue Lyon fu una scelta sbagliata.
> Non aveva nulla che la potesse collegare a Lolita: era una bella ragazza sessualmente matura.
> Ma realizzare un film con una protagonista uguale alla descrizione del libro non sarebbe stata una scelta commerciale priva di rischi.
> Anni dopo lo stesso tema fu toccato da Louis Malle con Pretty Baby, molto più vicina come età alla Lolita del libro, e da alcuni francesi come il film Ormai sono una donna.
> ...


L’immaginario erotico nei confronti degli adolescenti, maschi e femmine, è prevalentemente maschile.
Forse è dipendente dalla difficoltà maschile (per natura o educazione?) di esprimere un affetto non erotico.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questa era orrenda.
> La protagonista è alta e sembra abbia 20 anni.
> Niente a che vedere con il libro, che è comunque erotico (non pornografico).


Non ho trovato nulla di erotico nel libro.


----------



## isabel (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho trovato nulla di erotico nel libro.


Esattamente. 

Credo che dipenda da quanto realistica e non grottesca possa essere percepita la mente di Humbert. E questo apre scenari interessanti.


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

Uno dei libri più passionali della letteratura... Non erotico?
Basta l'incipit. 
Di grottesco non ha nulla. 
È altamente dramnatico. 
E assolutamente realista. 
A meno di non essere dei pezzi di ghiaccio si riconosce in tutto il libro la disposizione erotica altamente ossessiva del protagonista. 
Molto maschile, certo. Forse per  questo può ad alcune donne parere grottesco. 
Non per niente fece scandalo e fu pubblicato da un editore specializzato nel genere.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La separazione tra opera dell’artista e vita dell’artista è un principio proclamato spesso.
> I recenti scandali riguardanti attori e registi hanno portato a confronti con artisti del passato con vite a dir poco avventurose.
> E in effetti ammiriamo i quadri di Caravaggio indifferenti al fatto che sia dovuto fuggire per una accusa di omicidio.
> Lolita face scandalo alla sua uscita e Nabokov ha dovuto difendersi dicendo che si trattava di letteratura, di fantasia.
> ...


La scissione nei due guidizi, sull'opera e sull'autore, è semplice buon senso.
Il vero punto dolente è accettare che nell'opera sono trasfigurati i crimini dell'autore.
E che quindi noi lettori, nelll'essere attratti dall'opera, siamo attratti in fondo da quei crimini perché almeno in potenza ci appartengono.
Per dirla più chiaramente: certo, tutti d'accordo nel dire che Pasolini era un grande artista a prescindere da quelli che con pudore chiamiamo i suoi torementi. Ma cosa amiamo nelle sue opere se non quel che di nostro riconosciamo nella trasfigurazione dei crimini?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La scissione nei due guidizi, sull'opera e sull'autore, è semplice buon senso.
> Il vero punto dolente è accettare che nell'opera sono trasfigurati i crimini dell'autore.
> E che quindi noi lettori, nelll'essere attratti dall'opera, siamo attratti in fondo da quei crimini perché almeno in potenza ci appartengono.
> Per dirla più chiaramente: certo, tutti d'accordo nel dire che Pasolini era un grande artista a prescindere da quelli che con pudore chiamiamo i suoi torementi. Ma cosa amiamo nelle sue opere se non quel che di nostro riconosciamo nella trasfigurazione dei crimini?


A volte è questo. A volte è la possibilità di capire ciò che invece percepiamo come estraneo o che temiamo.
Ci interessa il racconto della morte proprio perché non c’è la possibilità di raccontarla dopo averne fatta esperienza.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2020)

caravaggio era un iracondo ...un assassino con un omicidio condonato in un periodo storico dove questo non appariva tanto "pesante" e  pasolini non era un pedofilo (forse un pederasta?) .comunque un uomo dilaniato dai sensi di colpa .
qui parliamo di un compiaciuto orco con la maschera da fine intellettuale


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> caravaggio era un iracondo ...un assassino con un omicidio condonato in un periodo storico dove questo non appariva tanto "pesante" e  pasolini non era un pedofilo (forse un pederasta?) .comunque un uomo dilaniato dai sensi di colpa .
> qui parliamo di un compiaciuto orco con la maschera da fine intellettuale


Guarda che nessuno ha negato questo.
La pedofilia è un reato che andrebbe perseguito e basta.
Non immagino un’opera d’arte che ne tratti. Lolita non tratta di pedofilia, ma della deformazione mentale di chi è incapace di relazionarsi con chiunque e NON ha parti erotiche. La descrizione più erotica è quella delle braccia.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> caravaggio era un iracondo ...un assassino con un omicidio condonato in un periodo storico dove questo non appariva tanto "pesante" e  pasolini non era un pedofilo (forse un pederasta?) .comunque un uomo dilaniato dai sensi di colpa .
> qui parliamo di un compiaciuto orco con la maschera da fine intellettuale


Eppure ci sono delle testimonianze per Pasolini che parlano proprio di sfruttamento di adolescenti; probabilmente  questi erano  consenzienti dietro compenso economico.
il processo Ruby era ancora di là da venire...
Il degrado nel degrado....
Mi spiace che non si possa più leggere il commento di Paolo Barnard sul sul proprio sito ,in cui appunto parlava di questo.
Nessuno è condannabile solo per il fatto di essere omosessuale....


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno ha negato questo.
> La pedofilia è un reato che andrebbe perseguito e basta.
> Non immagino un’opera d’arte che ne tratti. Lolita non tratta di pedofilia, ma della deformazione mentale di chi è incapace di relazionarsi con chiunque e NON ha parti erotiche. La descrizione più erotica è quella delle braccia.


Perché Nabokov ha uno stile letterario in grado di gestire un argomento scabroso senza sfociare nel pornografico e senza indulgere in descrizioni spinte. 
Ma Lolita è altamente erotico nella descrizione del rapporto tra Humbert e la giovane Lolita, pur non presentando momenti e descrizioni sessuali a cui altri autori avrebbero dato ampio spazio. 
È questo uno dei pregi dell'opera, che non ha nulla o quasi a che fare con la contemporanea visione della pedifilia. È piuttosto un romanzo sull'ossessione e sulla difficoltà di gestire la passione erotica da parte di un uomo. Nabokov ha messo in scena la componente del desiderio maschile portata all'estremo, accentuandone le caratteristiche, quasi rasentando il grottesco senza mai però aderirvi completamente.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché Nabokov ha uno stile letterario in grado di gestire un argomento scabroso senza sfociare nel pornografico e senza indulgere in descrizioni spinte.
> Ma Lolita è altamente erotico nella descrizione del rapporto tra Humbert e la giovane Lolita, pur non presentando momenti e descrizioni sessuali a cui altri autori avrebbero dato ampio spazio.
> È questo uno dei pregi dell'opera, che non ha nulla o quasi a che fare con la contemporanea visione della pedifilia. È piuttosto un romanzo sull'ossessione e sulla difficoltà di gestire la passione erotica da parte di un uomo. Nabokov ha messo in scena la componente del desiderio maschile portata all'estremo, accentuandone le caratteristiche, quasi rasentando il grottesco senza mai però aderirvi completamente.


È erotico nel senso che Lolita è oggetto ed è ciò che rende grottesco il desiderio.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È erotico nel senso che Lolita è oggetto ed è ciò che rende grottesco il desiderio.


È erotico perché ha per argomento la passione erotica. 
Una passione erotica che necessariamente e per definizione oggettivizza l'oggetto del desiderio, che però ha una forza e un potere da divenire a sua volta protagonista. 
Come sempre, del resto.
Non tratta d'amore.
Non ci sono sentimenti, ma desideri.
L'età è il cardine su cui l'autore vuol mostrare la precarietà  del desiderio, rivelarne la caducità nel tempo. Lolita cambia, diventa adulta, il desiderio muore. 
Humbert può desiderare solo quella Lolita in un dato momento, non può eternarla con alcun sentimento, non può accettaene i cambiamenti. 
Quando Lolita cresce, si soegne in lui l'ardore. 
Ma nel frattempo il suo desiderio è stato devastante.
E il potere di lei per un breve periodo di tempo immenso.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2020)

Non ce ne facciamo nulla di un'arte dove le regole morali diventano limiti espressivi.
Associare un artista alle sue opere può risultare interessante per comprendere i processi che hanno influenzato il suo lavoro, ma non deve inficiare la valutazione delle sue opere.
L'arte è necessariamente trasgressiva.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque sto scrivendo  da un posto fighissimo.
Una terrazza bar lounge da cui si vede tutta Madrid..
Il circolo delle Belle Arti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ce ne facciamo nulla di un'arte dove le regole morali diventano limiti espressivi.
> Associare un artista alle sue opere può risultare interessante per comprendere i processi che hanno influenzato il suo lavoro, ma non deve inficiare la valutazione delle sue opere.
> L'arte è necessariamente trasgressiva.


Quoto.
Inoltre, insisto sul fatto che questa trasgressione, per quanto trasfigurata nell'arte, ci interessa nella misura in cui ci consente di realizzare, seppur solo in modo fantasmatico, dei desideri che altrimenti non potrebbero altro che essere repressi o oggettivarsi in crimini.


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque sto scrivendo  da un posto fighissimo.
> Una terrazza bar lounge da cui si vede tutta Madrid..
> Il circolo delle Belle Arti.


Per quello sei così ispirato...


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ce ne facciamo nulla di un'arte dove le regole morali diventano limiti espressivi.
> Associare un artista alle sue opere può risultare interessante per comprendere i processi che hanno influenzato il suo lavoro, ma non deve inficiare la valutazione delle sue opere.
> L'arte è necessariamente trasgressiva.


Si, però se devi prendere una volpe nella tagliola per rendere verosimile la scena di un capolavoro cinematografico, ne devo tener conto....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ho avuto (grazie a fb) una discussione con uno scrittore attore che ha interpretato in un film un personaggio reale che ha commesso una serie di reati e poi un omicidio. La discussione era sulla distinzione tra vita e arte, come qui.
Io sostenevo che, poiché l’omicidio era avvenuto a conclusione di una relazione abusante in cui l’omicida aveva costretto la compagna alla fame, il film era bellissimo, ma se, ad esempio il regista avesse la moglie anoressica sarebbe stata una cosa inquietante. L’attore mi ha verbalmente aggredita dicendo che non capivo niente e che non c’era motivo di indagare (chi aveva indagato?) la vita privata del regista. Ovviamente mi è venuta la curiosità di “indagare”  e una ricerca in rete mi ha rassicurato che la moglie del regista è in buona salute e con una evidente floridezza apprezzabile.
Avevo anche detto che se Nabokov o Kubrick avessero convissuto con una ragazzina avrei visto diversamente “Lolita”.   
Ho rivelato questa conversazione in modo discreto perché non vorrei certo che il tizio la potesse ritrovare qui.
Ma credo che sia intuibile quale patologia alimentare attirasse l’assassino, tuttora in carcere. 
Il punto è che per lo scrittore attore l’opera d’arte è totalmente autonoma e che non dovrebbe condizionare in alcun modo l’autore, che non dovrebbe vedere usare come prova la sua opera.


----------



## stany (29 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto (grazie a fb) una discussione con uno scrittore attore che ha interpretato in un film un personaggio reale che ha commesso una serie di reati e poi un omicidio. La discussione era sulla distinzione tra vita e arte, come qui.
> Io sostenevo che, poiché l’omicidio era avvenuto a conclusione di una relazione abusante in cui l’omicida aveva costretto la compagna alla fame, il film era bellissimo, ma se, ad esempio il regista avesse la moglie anoressica sarebbe stata una cosa inquietante. L’attore mi ha verbalmente aggredita dicendo che non capivo niente e che non c’era motivo di indagare (chi aveva indagato?) la vita privata del regista. Ovviamente mi è venuta la curiosità di “indagare”  e una ricerca in rete mi ha rassicurato che la moglie del regista è in buona salute e con una evidente floridezza apprezzabile.
> Avevo anche detto che se Nabokov o Kubrick avessero convissuto con una ragazzina avrei visto diversamente “Lolita”.
> Ho rivelato questa conversazione in modo discreto perché non vorrei certo che il tizio la potesse ritrovare qui.
> ...


Cioè ,che non sempre una sceneggiatura, un libro, che trattino di un determinato argomento, magari pruriginoso o scabroso, siano necessariamente autobiografici.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Cioè ,che non sempre una sceneggiatura, un libro, che trattino di un determinato argomento, magari pruriginoso o scabroso, siano necessariamente autobiografici.


Questo è scontato.
Però potrebbe creare sospetti se si vedono corrispondenze.


----------

